

Researchers demonstrate quantum entanglement, prove Einstein wrong - ck2
http://www.cnet.com/news/researchers-demonstrate-quantum-entanglement-prove-einstein-wrong/

======
ck2
Summary in sixth paragraph:

 _The team split a single photon between two laboratories and tested whether
the choice of measurement in one caused a change in the local quantum state in
the other laboratory; using a homodyne detector with six different settings,
they were able to quantitatively verify the waveform collapse and the
entanglement of the split single photon -- the strongest proof yet of single-
particle quantum entanglement._

But how do you "split a photon"? Mirrors?

~~~
simonh
Yes, you use a 50% mirrored surface. The chance of the photon being reflected
or passing through are approximately equal, and dependent on quantum
interactions with the mirror material.

